# How To Build a Table Using Plywood Core and Hardwood Top



## JeanNZ (Sep 30, 2019)

Hi All,
I have a project to build 25 tables for our Wedding business. i have built over 80 tables now using a mixture of timbers and unfortunately the only material that has remained completely flat is plywood.
Living in New Zealand i have access to a lot of recycled hardwoods such as Rimu, Totara, Kauri Etc.
I have built a trial table for this latest Set of Tables but there are restrictions that make it quite difficult.

-The table top (legs are removable) needs to weigh less than 30kg so one person can carry.
-They need to be able to stack, so they cannot have 4×2 size support underneath to keep the boards straight.
-The tables are used inside our Clear roof marquees so they are exposed to sunlight which accelerates warping.
-Budget is less than a one off dining table project as we need to build 25 and hire them out to recoup cost.
-We were hoping to build a refined table more so than a traditional farm style table.

I have played around with many options but finally the best i can think is to build the tables out of plywood like i currently do, using 18mm plywood cut to 2.4x.9m with a 100mm strip laminated around the outside underneath and then using thin Hardwood boards and glue them on top and around the sides so the top is hardwood but the core is plywood.

Attached are a couple of photos of an example, would love to hear how people would do this (maybe biscuits?) and also better ideas please?

Its a real juggle between practicality, looks and budget at always!

Couple of Photos below


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

Jean, what is the finished size of the table, not sure you can get to the 30kg mark.

Ultimately the problem is that the hardwood will move and the plywood will not, which IMO will give you a short lifespan. I'm guessing that these are not covered tables like we'd us in the US, where the new plastic banquet tables are a godsend weighing under 9kg.

You may have an option to go straight hard wood tops around 18mm thick and use an angle iron "apron" under the table and attach the top to the angle iron with screws in elongated holes so that the hardwood can expand and contact along it's width…

A tough question.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Not a good a plan to attach an unstable material to a stable surface. It will cause problems. Most likely the wood will not stay attached to the plywood over time as the internal stresses will cause the glue joint to fail.


----------



## Bill_Steele (Aug 29, 2013)

Perhaps something that has folding legs? I built a folding utility table from a Shop Notes article and it weighs in at about 22 lbs or 10Kg. It's made from Pine and the top is 1/4" plywood over a frame. One person can carry it, and it supports a lot of weight. You could probably alter the design to suit your needs. I'll bet you could alter the design so it stacked. Here are a few pics.


----------



## rivermatt (Sep 18, 2019)

Have you considered a torsion box design? Could be made almost entirely with 6mm (1/4") plywood for the top and bottom skins and the internal grid, with perhaps some hardwood edge banding. The torsion box construction should resist warping and sagging, weigh well under 30kg, and be budget friendly.


----------



## JeanNZ (Sep 30, 2019)

Thank you for your reply's!
I tried the angle iron steel but as mentioned weight was not on my side.
Really liked the torsion box idea and wound have gone with that but ultimatly was trying to avoid plywood top af possible.
In the end i have decided to use a softwood (Poplar) for its colour and weight, i have then put the grain vertical along the two long edges and it seems to be relativly stable.
Screwed the cross supports to alow for a bit of movement with te tounge and groove timber i used.

thank you again for all your suggestions! Was great to get fresh ideas.

Jean


----------

